# Stuff and Things > Sports >  PBA 7-10 splits on TV

## Authentic

The 7-10 split is the bane of all bowlers.

 It occurs when a first ball leaves standing the two pins on the rear edges of the pit.

Converting the spare is _hard_ - you have to hit the pin on your dominant side just right and make it slide into the opposite pin for a fall.

I have done it a handful of times in league play, but that was on "friendly lanes".

PBA bowlers face much more difficult lane conditions due to challenging oil patterns.

In the 55 year history of televised professional bowling, there have only been 4 successful 7-10 spare conversions (first in 1980, last in 2021).

Here they are.

----------

Mr. Claws (04-14-2022),tlmjl (04-14-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Generally, you only end up on TV if you are in the last 4 or 5 following match play (which is not televised).

----------

